# Helmet light w/external battery pack



## latemp (Jun 21, 2012)

Can someone who owns a helmet light with external battery pack share their experience with me? I'm looking at getting a nitefighter or magic shine. Definately can't see myself with a battery pack on my helmet, so I was thinking maybe put it in my back pack. Does that set up give any of you guys problems?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I have done both. The limitations by keeping the battery on your helmet is that unless you have a 23inch neck anything more than a two cell battery pack will be heavy. Some cant even stand the weight of a two cell. Of coarse you will then have more limits on output and run times. On the flip side some who for what ever reason find the need to remove their helmet multiple times a ride would love the freedom of having everything on the lid.

I prefer putting my battery in my camelpack. This will make the weight of many high powered lamp heads almost un-noticeable on your lid. Also you can run way more power if that's your thing and have longer run times as you wont notice a larger battery in your pack.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a Gemini duo and the wire is long enough that I can strap to a belt if I don't want to wear my pack. But I just always take my pack cause I'm thirsty when I ride lol


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

The only issue with running a battery in your pack is if you crash and land on the battery. I had that happen with a small camelpak, the battery hit right on my spine. 
I moved the battery to the helmet after that.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

In your pack or jersey pocket (what I use). Just have an ext. cord to run it down the back of my jersey. Easy.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

I like the 2 cell on the helmet. Nice and easy, no long cords and with a Gemini Duo and 2 cell, don't even notice the weight.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I tried the battery in the pack route but now it's in the jersey or jacket pocket for me. Then if I take off the pack to look for something inside there's no hangup. 

No way am I doing the battery on the helmet. My neck (it's pretty old) gets tired enough already. Can't imagine how it would feel after adding more weight.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem with strapping all this stuff to the helmet is that it makes the helmet less effective / less safe in the event of a crash. The force of the impact is concentrated into a small area instead of being distributed over a larger area of the helmet. Putting the battery in camelbak is a better option from this perspective. It's bad enough to have a lighthead rigidly strapped to the helmet. Ideally the lighthead would pop off if there was enough force. I don't think anyone makes that kind of mount however. 

That formula one driver who crashed while skying supposedly had a gopro strapped to his helmet and that made his injuries much worse.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I run with a 2 cell on my helmet, and use a gopro adhesive mount (which thankfully only contacts a small portion of the adhesive) for my light. Ive crashed with it and no issues besides cleaning dirt outta the light head lol. A bad crash on the other hand I can see the concern.

Weight wise, 2 cell doesnt bother me, I do notice the weight after a couple hours on the bike, more so when I take my helmet OFF. But I mount my pack to the back of my helmet which helps balance the weight of the light head.

Nitefighter bt21 is a good helemt light and if you get the kit, it comes with the extension cord already to run it down to a pack or jersey pocket. Ive done it once to see if it mattered much to me and ran into Vanc's issue, getting the the pack becomes annoying. So That option I only do when the ride (and breaks that we end up talking for a good few minutes before continuing) are going to exceed 1.5hrs. Otherwise its a 2 cell on the lid.

Also, try to keep the size of the light head small, bt21 is about as heavy as Ill go especially with 2 cell on the helmet.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*You know what they say........*

size does matter 

























*****


----------



## latemp (Jun 21, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> I run with a 2 cell on my helmet, and use a gopro adhesive mount (which thankfully only contacts a small portion of the adhesive) for my light. Ive crashed with it and no issues besides cleaning dirt outta the light head lol. A bad crash on the other hand I can see the concern.
> 
> Weight wise, 2 cell doesnt bother me, I do notice the weight after a couple hours on the bike, more so when I take my helmet OFF. But I mount my pack to the back of my helmet which helps balance the weight of the light head.
> 
> ...


i'm actually looking at the bt21. Could you send me a link to the helmet kit and 2 cell battery?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a MiNewt 300 on my helmet with a setup like this. I thought I would notice the weight, but it doesn't bother me at all. One of my co-riders has always used the longer cord with the battery kept in his Camelbak. I didn't care for that set up, but he likes it.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I prefer the battery in my pack, no issues. I used to use an all-in-one light/battery on my helmet (Cygolite), and found that too heavy. Perhaps I am especially sensitive to extra weight on my head.

On a side note, I recently switched to a full face helmet (MET Parachute), and find the helmet light to be unnoticeable when wearing this helmet. I am sure I could tolerate a heavier light or even a battery pack using this FF helmet.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

latemp said:


> i'm actually looking at the bt21. Could you send me a link to the helmet kit and 2 cell battery?


There isn't a "helmet kit". The light kit has the helmet mount. Gopro mount set up is something you have to source separately.

2cell I use Fenix case that I swapped the connector on. Then use loose cells I have.


----------



## savvas (Mar 21, 2011)

The Amoeba + POC = perfect combination!

Savvas



scar said:


> size does matter
> 
> View attachment 1026696
> 
> ...


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in the "battery in the pack" crowd. I rarely take off my helmet or pack during a ride so it works well for me. I don't ever notice the cord.

What I do notice is the weight of the light makes my helmet move around in the rough stuff, so I need to tighten it up a click or two to keep the light focused on the trail. With the battery up there I'm sure this effect would be worse and a super tight helmet makes my head ache.

Gary


----------

